# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > سوال: پیدا کردن آی پی از طریق مک آدرس ؟

## vb8334

با سلام به تمامی دوستان

دوستان فرض کنیم من یه مک آدرس دارم چطوری میتونم از طریق مک آدرس آی پی رو در بیارم

ممنون

----------


## acilios

سلام.
شما می تونین برای این کار از پروتکل ARP به شکل زیر استفاده کنید :
در CMD دستور arp -a رو تایپ کنید
با این کار لیست تمامی آی پی های شبکه + مک آدرسشون رو میبینید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## hosein21

ip لایه سه است اما mac address در لایه 2 قرار داره یه دستوری هست 
به نام arp  که تو محیط config جواب میده 
البته نو اگه نرم افزارشو نداری تو محیط command ویندوز بزن جواب می گیری
من مشکلم اینه که چه جوری  از طریق ip بتونیم mac اون رو به دست بیاریم دقیقا بر عکس شما

----------


## razeghi_loved

تا اونجا که من می دونم نمی تونی مگر اینکه اول ای پی ها را بدست بیار بعد مک ها را بدست بیاری حالا مقایسه کنی ببینی کدوم مک با کدوم ای پی هست

----------


## aram_2

شما باید از عکس ARP استفاده کنید.پروتکلی با نام RARP هست که کاری که شما می خواید رو انجام میده.( Reverse Address Resolution Protocol)

----------

